# Dog Grooming Supplies



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

What grooming tools (and brands) do you use and why? I am looking to get a few more tools to have around for grooming time. 

*I have:*

TropiClean unscented -Aloe and Oatmeal Shampoo
Unscented natures miracle conditioner
TropiClean Baby Powder spray
Comb
Pin Bush
Slicker Brush
Rake
Dremel
Nail Trimmers
Andis Clippers
Styptic powder
Mushers secret (for winter)
Ear Cleaner
Round Tip grooming shears
Thinning Shears


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Just tried Cowboy Magic for my schnauzers matted fringes Wow that stuff works and sort of has a residual effect still supereasy to unknot her mats even 2 weeks later (its pricey but alittle goes along way-- I got mine at Tractor Supply)....
Actual tools-- My Andis clippers-- going strong after 3 and a half years LOve them...


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

For the Borzoi: 
Plum Silky shampoo from Nature's Specialties
Chris Christensen bluing shampoo for shows
CC Gold on Gold for Armani for shows
NS Quicker Slicker or CC Ice on Ice for a grooming spray (detangles, prevents static, and repels dirt)
Pin brush
Greyhound comb
Flea comb
Undercoat rake
Nail Clipper
8 1/2" shear for feet
Thinning shear for shaping
Stripping knife for shaping

For the Deerhound:
NS Almond Crisp shampoo
#1 All Systems Hair Revitalizer spray for static prevention and dirt repellent
Slicker Brush
Greyhound comb
Nail Clipper


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I own about every grooming tool known to man. Lol but I am a pro, who grooms every breed of dog, and cat. ;-)


----------

